
Inventory Agent by Flyve MDM (Testing Program) - ajsb85
http://flyve.org/flyve-mdm-android-inventory-agent/blog/2017/10/19/join-us-to-the-testing-program.html
======
ajsb85
Teclib' has invited you to a testing program for an unreleased version of the
Inventory Agent app.

As a tester, you'll receive an update that includes a testing version of the
Inventory Agent app. Please note that testing versions may be unstable or have
a few bugs.

